# Where can I get a safe copy of upsidedown.exe(??)



## cudderbean (13 August 2010)

I used to own it years ago on another computer long since dead.

It was a very useful little program to invert the page enabling you to look at a bear chart anew in the same light as one would a bull chart.

But I have read that sometimes it is disguised malware.

Where could I find a safe virus free copy please? It used to be on Daryl Guppy's site, but I can't find it any more.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ginar (13 August 2010)

cudderbean said:


> I used to own it years ago on another computer long since dead.
> 
> It was a very useful little program to invert the page enabling you to look at a bear chart anew in the same light as one would a bull chart.
> 
> ...




You can do the upside down thing using windows paint , no need to download a thing ...   hope that helps


----------



## cudderbean (13 August 2010)

Re MS Paint ...Thanks for your help.

I'm still using XP. Will upgrade soon to 7.

Apologies if I'm wrong, but using Paint with my present setup wouldn't I have to copy image to clipboard, then import to paint, then rotate image?

This little gizmo program I used to have was ideal  ... probably opened on startup and sat hidden in the background.

It didn't matter which program you happened to be in... Bullcharts, Supercharts or Excel ...one combo hotkey rotated the screen instantly. I think my version of Paint would be too fiddly to achieve what I want.


----------



## wabbit (13 August 2010)

what charting package are you using?  Some, like MS have a property to invert the price axis.


wabbit


----------



## ginar (13 August 2010)

printscreen / paste / invert   .... sounds pretty easy to me  , a whole 3 keys , geez its hard sometimes


sorry 4 keys , open paint


----------



## lenny (13 August 2010)

Hi Cudderbean, Daryl Guppy's charting package GTE or GTE toolbox can invert the chart with one click if thats what your after, Toolbox retails for $110.

Regards
Lenny


----------



## skc (13 August 2010)

In windows you should be able to flip a screen under Display settings...

And when u have windows7, Ctrl-Alt down arrow.


----------



## trainspotter (13 August 2010)

Not really sure but can't you just click on the page you are looking at.

Double Click on the image you are wanting to display it.
Right click on the image.
Click on properties.
Save picture as.
Save picture to where you want on your computer.

Double click on picture.
Invert picture in windows.

Viola .. bull is now a bear and vice versa.


----------



## Timmy (13 August 2010)

do a handstand / headstand


----------



## Timmy (14 August 2010)

And more helpfully ...

Windows Photo Viewer (Win 7, don't know about other versions of Windows) has an image rotate arrow, rotates the image by 90 degrees (2 clicks to invert).

Snagit will flip images easily too.

Apparently you can invert the whole screen with Ctrl+Alt+Arrow Key (down arrow to invert whole screen).  Depends on the sort of graphics card you have, but could be worth a try?  Same suggestion as skc, above.


----------



## cudderbean (15 August 2010)

Thank you all for your very kind help.

Timmy, I'll take my laptop to UK.. maybe your idea will work in the opposite hemisphere!  hehe

The charting programs I use are Bullcharts, Supercharts and Excel. I will perhaps suggest to Bullcharts that they include this feature in their next version. They are usually very receptive to ideas.

Thank you for the Guppy GTE suggestion Lenny. I will trial it, but not sure if compatible with Bullcharts.. I'll find out.

Looks like Windows 7 may solve the problem.

When trading and slideshowing maybe 50-100 candidates I need something quick... just one hotkey, view and tag for serious consideration before the market has moved on.

If anyone finds that original gizmo, please let me know.

Thanks again.


----------

